# Favorite lip balm flavors



## pgnlady (Jan 5, 2013)

My fav's are Pink Lemonade from AH/RE, Margarita from OTS, and Violet from GS.
I'm always looking to try new flavors, but with so many to choose from it's hard to decide.  
What are some of your guy's fav's?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 5, 2013)

My fav is peppermint EO and cocoa powder with stevia to sweeten!


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 5, 2013)

I really like one that I made with a few drops of Peppermint EO and some cocoa in it.  Yummy!  Reminds me of a York Peppermint Pattie, which I love.


----------



## pgnlady (Jan 5, 2013)

Does the cocoa powder make it gritty at all?


----------



## Genny (Jan 5, 2013)

A new one that I like, but didn't think I would is the Chocolate Bacon Flavor Wax from the sage.  They also have a delicious honey flavor & lovely coffee.
AH/RE has a delicious Asian Pear
BCN has a lovely Melon & I really like their rootbeer.
NGC has a great vanilla bean.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 5, 2013)

pgnlady said:


> Does the cocoa powder make it gritty at all?



I haven't run into any trouble with grit-always start with less, and add more to your liking!


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Jan 5, 2013)

My best seller after Cocoa Mint (real cocoa & Peppermint EO) is Honey Ginger (real honey & Ginger EO). I also make a Rose Geranium & Pink Grapefruit.


----------



## AngelMomma (Jan 5, 2013)

pgnlady said:


> Does the cocoa powder make it gritty at all?


 
Not that I notice.  I like it better than any store bought lip balm I have EVER used.  There is SOMETHING in store bought chapsticks that does a drying number on my lips.  No matter what kind I use its just terrible. The only exceptions are Carmex and Blistex.  My girls love our homemade too.  I ordered some Bubble Gum flavor from Oregon Trails.  Looking forward to having some fun with that one.  Hope we like it.


----------



## pgnlady (Jan 5, 2013)

AlchemyandAshes said:


> My best seller after Cocoa Mint (real cocoa & Peppermint EO) is Honey Ginger (real honey & Ginger EO). I also make a Rose Geranium & Pink Grapefruit.



I have a ginger EO, but don't like it and can't imagine smelling it on my lips all day.  I got it from Nature's Essence (they aren't in business anymore), where do you get yours?  What ratio do you use it with the honey, and does the scent from the honey mellow the ginger?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 5, 2013)

AngelMomma said:


> Not that I notice.  I like it better than any store bought lip balm I have EVER used.  There is SOMETHING in store bought chapsticks that does a drying number on my lips.  No matter what kind I use its just terrible. The only exceptions are Carmex and Blistex.  My girls love our homemade too.  I ordered some Bubble Gum flavor from Oregon Trails.  Looking forward to having some fun with that one.  Hope we like it.



I've heard a yucky rumor (not sure if it's true) that lotion and chapstick companies purposefully add stuff to their lotion to dry your skin so you use more of their product.


----------



## FairyLittle (Jan 8, 2013)

I love decicious apple.. reminds me of my very firsy martini


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 8, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I've heard a yucky rumor (not sure if it's true) that lotion and chapstick companies purposefully add stuff to their lotion to dry your skin so you use more of their product.



Not true. That rumor was perpetuated by vegan and natural-based companies to scare you off mass produced product. The rumor is the alcohol levels are too high, causing unnecassary dryness.  But all products need some types of alcohol otherwise the product won't dry properly or will be greasy. Even the way alchol appears may bot be readily apparent, so ots
Not a reliable rumor.  The issue with the Chapstick is literally that Chapstick brand balms use a combination of waxes that may cause irritation in some people. I've never experienced any issue with Chapsticks myself.


----------



## Kersten (Jan 8, 2013)

I really like Creme Brulee from NG.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 8, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Not true. That rumor was perpetuated by vegan and natural-based companies to scare you off mass produced product. The rumor is the alcohol levels are too high, causing unnecassary dryness.  But all products need some types of alcohol otherwise the product won't dry properly or will be greasy. Even the way alchol appears may bot be readily apparent, so ots
> Not a reliable rumor.



My own lip balm doesn't include any alcohol and it doesn't feel greasy.

To answer the original question, I love AHRE's chai flavor.  Yummy!  I also use FCC grade spearmint EO or a mix of spearmint and peppermint.  A little goes a very long way.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 8, 2013)

judymoody said:


> My own lip balm doesn't include any alcohol and it doesn't feel greasy.
> 
> To answer the original question, I love AHRE's chai flavor.  Yummy!  I also use FCC grade spearmint EO or a mix of spearmint and peppermint.  A little goes a very long way.



The alcohol issue applies mostly to lotions of the mass produced quality. They tend to use cheap ingredients bought in huge bulks to keep costs down.  Lip balms generally contain a wax or petroleum product, which repel moisture, which also solves the issue of water & oil.  Commercial cosmetics are complicated creatures. *applies more Lancôme Juicy Tube and smacks lips*


----------



## Loolee (Feb 1, 2013)

Its been proven over and over that *for some people* castor oil is very drying to lips.  A lot of people use it because it feels great on the lips (its got a thickening quality), and its cheap.  But for some, its just awful.

Try it out.  You'll know in 24 hours or less if castor is drying for you.


----------



## paillo (Feb 1, 2013)

coffee! no colorant, have decided that except for the natural color of the butters (and there are some yummy ones) i don't care for added colorll


----------



## paillo (Feb 1, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> I've heard a yucky rumor (not sure if it's true) that lotion and chapstick companies purposefully add stuff to their lotion to dry your skin so you use more of their product.



this is indeed true, petroleum jelly will do this. will try to dig up some scientific studies, i've found them before...


----------



## hoegarden (Feb 2, 2013)

Where did you fellows soapies get your lip balm flavor from? Any good recommendation that has good shipping rates in USA itself?

Personally i use EO for my scents, my favourite is geranium and lavendar, for their soothing effect. My latest is using dark cocoa butter to give the chocolatey smell. I like that too.


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

hoegarden said:


> Where did you fellows soapies get your lip balm flavor from? Any good recommendation that has good shipping rates in USA itself?
> 
> Personally i use EO for my scents, my favourite is geranium and lavendar, for their soothing effect. My latest is using dark cocoa butter to give the chocolatey smell. I like that too.



My favorite flavor oil suppliers are:
The Sage, Natures Garden, Bitter Creek North and From Nature With Love.

The Sage and Liberty Natural have some FCC grade EO's.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 4, 2013)

I've purchased flavors from thesage before and they were alright....shipping is a little pricey though for me.


----------



## flargeous (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm totally into pink grapefruit & spearmint right now. Very refreshing.


----------

